# Spark Plugs



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Went to change the plugs on my F20 Yamaha and none of my spark plug sockets fit(or any in the set). Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

5/8", 13/16" or 15/16" are the only size plug sockets I've ever needed.
That goes for vehicles, outboards, and lawn equipment.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Deep well of whatever size fits.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Tow the boat to a NAPA store and pick out the right one

I have an odd ball plug size on a Yamaha also 18 mm I think ?


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

> Tow the boat to a NAPA store and pick out the right one
> 
> I have an odd ball plug size on a Yamaha also 18 mm I think ?


 18mm it was.  Thanks for all the help.


----------

